# White Bass



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

A co-worker wants to take me up by Erie to fish for some white bass in the rivers. Does anyone have recommendations about what type of flies to use for white bass? Hes a spin caster so hes not much help on types of flies.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

I've heard they prefer white streamer patterns (beadhead woolly buggers, clousers, etc.).


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Bring what jsalkas said and also some poppers if you catch them on the surface feed.


----------



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll need to egt busy tying up some white streamers and some foam poppers. I'll let you know of my catches, i hope.


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

They will nail any bugger, but white yellow and chartruse is what I've had luck with. Black and olive just don't seem to do it for me... Also clousers and any baitfish imitation will get em too. Pretty standard really.

In the scioto when I see em hitting the surface I use cinamon ants and flying ant dry fly patterns, they will hit anything buggy but I like ant and beetle patterns. Dry fly fishing for bass is fun, it ain't just for trout.

But I bet the dinks that I find eating ants in the river aren't the same as the one you'll find up there so I'd stick with bigger flies. Bigger flies = bigger fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would suggest not bringing a fly rod.
Its shoulder to shoulder, people would really not apprecaite you throwing a fly rod around.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

kb -
Go ahead and bring your flyrod...it's a free country, at least for a while longer!
If we are talking the Maumee...there is plenty of room for everyone and I use my fly rod most of the time...with good success. The smallmouth bass and white bass are a blast on a flyrod. And futhermore - the crowds are going to thin out in a week or so. Best of luck to you in your quest for some action!!
zspook


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> I would suggest not bringing a fly rod.
> Its shoulder to shoulder, people would really not apprecaite you throwing a fly rod around.


I'd fish with what you want to fish with. See if there are some places not as easily accesible. Typically a 15 minute, 1/4 mile walk will get you away from most guys, and a mile of more will leave almost everyone behind.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

I almost forgot mayfly drys if you want. Erie has a ton of mayflys and if you out there during a hatch you might want to have a few. Though in my expierence it does really matter with most non salmoniod but it doesnt hurt to practice if you are interested dry fly fishing.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i like to use big 4-5in white bunny strip streamers, WB still tear them up even if they are the same size as the fly and you get alot of bonus fish depending on where you are, eyes like them, bigger smallies, and if your off the ohio bigger striped fishes. i have even seen WB guys catch trout and cats on big streamers


----------

